# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Forraje Verde Hidropónico - FVH

## Bienestar Cuy

Saludos cordiales a todos y todas.
Quiero producir forraje verde hidropónico, y encontré la forma de hacerlo y estos son los insumos según la FAO para preparar la solución nutritiva para FVH:
Fosfato mono amónico (12-60-0)
Nitrato de Calcio
Nitrato de Potasio
Sulfato de Magnesio
Sulfato de Cobre
Sulfato de Manganeso
Sulfato de Zinc
Ácido Bórico
Molibdato de Amonio
Quelato de HierroQuisiera saber por favor si ustedes conocen dónde se puede comprar estos insumos, en que unidad de medida se venden generalmente (por Kg. Tn. etc.). Cualquier recomendación al respecto será bienvenida. Atte. Janeth  Temas similares: Artículo: Perú: Triunfa el cultivo hidropónico de lechugas La falta de oxígeno puede afectar silenciosamente a un cultivo hidropónico Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje) Fotos de tomate hidroponico Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre

----------

